# Is this legal?



## Friller2009 (Jan 26, 2022)

Hi all i’m pretty sure that this isn’t legal.








crested gecko


This exact 4.5 G unsexed baby tri colored. crested gecko is up for sale! An absolutely AMAZING specimen, the parents of this . We have listed this baby at an amazing price and there is only ...




www.reptileclassifieds.com.au




Correct me if i am wrong

Also ball python?








axanthic combos


Just put this girl up on morphmart. Not only is she 900g, but she would also be a first of her kind. If your looking to produce new vpi axanthic combos then shes an easy pickup. She's ready ...




www.reptileclassifieds.com.au


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 26, 2022)

definitely not legal, can only assume theyre overseas, as they posted on morphmarket aswell

usually ads are checked before being approved

nevermind, they have other ads of Australian species???

Most likely a scam account


----------



## Friller2009 (Jan 26, 2022)

It says they are in Victoria. The user has also posted normal aussie herp ads before.



Herpetology said:


> definitely not legal, can only assume theyre overseas, as they posted on morphmarket aswell
> 
> usually ads are checked before being approved
> 
> ...


Reported


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 26, 2022)

the photography on every animal is different quality


----------



## Friller2009 (Jan 26, 2022)

They’ve been removed


----------

